
Uber’s head of developer product leaves citing Kalanick’s ouster - HNNoLikey
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/15/chris-saad/
======
uberemployee
He isn't head of anything. He's a first level product manager that gave
himself the title "Head of Developer Product". Recode wrote this last night
and TechCrunch just cut and paste it. This is how fake news gets propagated.

~~~
tehlike
If you search on linked in, there are plenty of leads and head ofs that is
actually their job title, but they dont manage and not necessarily be the head
of something.

~~~
uberemployee
I worked with him. Seems like a nice guy, smart. But he's product manager, and
that's it. I don't know the story as to why this was picked up but it isn't a
very important story. Unless first level product managers are newsworthy now.

------
amrrs
>Fb comments:

>Yifu Diao, Software Engineer at Uber I guess "head of developer product" is a
fancier title than "Product Manager, API Partnerships"

>Kevin DeArmond, Software Engineer at Uber Apparently Josh doesn't check his
sources...

Maybe it's time for a blog AllthingsUber, with some blogger from Recode or
some techblog, they can build their Uberish image like how John Gruber built.
The amount of reckless coverage on this Uber makes me wonder, how much of
these are _Sponsored Stories_

~~~
dotBen
Chris was the Head of the Developer Platform at Uber.

Like Google, Uber has generic official/internal titles like "Product Manager"
which differs from the business job title someone carries.

~~~
mooted1
No. He wasn't. He was /a/ product manager. There are various other leads in
the area, all of which had higher rank than this dude.

------
throwawy11111
cs: hello yes recode i'm a departing mid-level product manager at uber and i'd
like some free PR for my personal brand and the consulting i'm doing

recode: can we frame the whole thing as uber clickbait?

cs: yes

recode: ok!

------
jamesmishra
Chris Saad was my product manager at Uber. We worked together from when we
both started in May 2015 to when I left Uber this past February.

Chris is an extraordinary product manager, and I can't wait to see what he
does next. :)

~~~
product50
What does "my product manager" means? You are a PM for a product vs. a person.

~~~
jamesmishra
Yeah, I guess could say "my team's product manager" instead.

But for some reason, in my head, that sounds like saying "my family's
patriarch" instead of "my father".

------
droidbro
More quality reporting from the famous Josh Constine. Even a minute of fact-
checking between the mindless copying and pasting would be a welcome change.

------
HNNoLikey
It might be the right time for the people at Uber to self-select based on
their values.

~~~
0xB31B1B
It might be time for people to realize that the lived experience of the vast
majority of Uber employees does not match the ridiculous charicature that the
media portrays. (I am not saying there wasn't harassment or bullying, that
Susan's stories aren't true, or that the board and upper management seems like
a circus right now.) Source, meyself and my co workers at Uber.

Btw, I am an Uber employee, AMA.

~~~
KirinDave
It's interesting to me how many people who say the environment is "not toxic"
are men in the tech organization who've been there a long time.

I've helped 2 women find new work, moving from the chaos of Uber. Both saying
variants of "the shit I took there was only offset by the stock's possible
valur and the waymo stuff calls that into question."

Is the divide between men and women's experience there that intensely
different, I wonder?

~~~
rrix2
We (I work at Uber) dealt with insane growth in a toxic fashion and are now
paying down the debt of letting toxicity rule us for the last three years. I'm
still of the opinion that we are doing that, even if it's only to enable the
shareholders to make their money. And we're doing that through efforts that,
anywhere else, would be noteworthy and exciting. Everyone I work with has
various classes of stories like these, but by and large the non-minority men
have not been so negatively affected as those who don't have that going for
them. I've been through the ringer myself, but I've been in a spot where I can
come out ahead despite having been in the same reporting structure as Susan
Rigetti.

A lot of us are still here in hope that the folks like Saad, Gandahar and
Kalanick who have left are replaced with people with an ounce of emotional
intelligence like Frances Frey. Folks who are in a position and mindset to
force the structure of the company to grow. Seeing Kalanick apologists like
Saad leave is one of the best signs we might finally be ready to do that. It's
going to be a long slow slog of 'losing' people like them until we're in a
place where we're not actively villains, but I still think the company could
do it or I'd be gone.

~~~
KirinDave
I appreciate your comment and your decision not to obfuscate your identity.
Thank you very much.

